

Github profiles redesigned - 10char
https://github.com/rails

======
zachwill
Unfortunately, its been rolled back, as most are noting:
<https://twitter.com/jasonlong/status/223501975004774400>

I did get the chance to see it and it was awesome. Looking forward to when
they roll it back out.

------
obilgic
Anyone has screenshot of it?

~~~
rodrigoavie
See <https://path.com/p/2k7PZu>

------
aaronpk
The new design was accidentally deployed, they rolled back now.

~~~
jchung
I'd love to hear a github team explanation of how that happened.

~~~
akoumjian
It's called "continuous deployment."

I kid, I kid..

------
jonursenbach
This looks like the same design that's been in place for a while.

------
cargo8
Looks the same to me...

------
rodrigoavie
Soo close.

